# Unique Chestnut? Wild Bay? Something else? What is she?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a chestnut. The big hint here is the lower part of the leg with the least white. See how it gets lighter right toward her coronet band? A bay won't do that. They only get darker as you go down - even a wild bay.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup, chestnut. She's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I would call her a chestnut. Perhaps "dark chestnut" if I wanted to get _really_ descriptive LOL.

She's cute.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup, chestnut
She looks EXACTLY, like my little sister's pony!!
Is her name Shulla?
My sister's horse's name is Shyla!


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet thanks guys! I thought she was chestnut too, but the owner of the place I am boarding her at said wild bay. 

And yes her name is Shulla (Shoo-la)!

I can't wait to be done with work today so I can get out and work with her!


----------

